
When the Real Estate Game Cost $9.95 - peter123
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/04/19/business/19sheets.html
======
robryan
Seems there were many advocating real estate as a safe investment during boom
times. Just goes to show that there is no such thing as a safe, high growth
investment.

~~~
JacobAldridge
If High returns require high risks, safe and high-growth are mutually
exclusive.

The one thing that best mitigates risk is capability. The more capable you are
at something, the higher return you can get for the risk you take. So if
you're going to invest in anything, invest in yourself.

------
netsp
It's perhaps a sad symbol of our time. Learn to be a millionaire in a weekend
is something you can only sell to optimists. Pessimism bring skeptisism.

~~~
cschneid
Right, but real estate is one of those rare places where people will lend you
a few hundred grand in "startup capital" at a reasonable rate. (yeah, you need
more money down for investment properties, but still, lots of easy loans to be
had).

~~~
netsp
Economies of scale.

